# hello ppl!



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey wats up every1,

im new to the forum i thought id say hi b4 i start to pst up :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

welcome m8 u could not of found a better BB if u want my two cents worth :wink:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

devilsquest said:


> welcome m8 u could not of found a better BB if u want my two cents worth :wink:


r u also on uk-muscle mate, i think i recognize ur name thanx for the welcoming guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

tahir said:


> devilsquest said:
> 
> 
> > welcome m8 u could not of found a better BB if u want my two cents worth :wink:
> ...


 yep only just joined that site spend most my time here cos they are a great bunch :wink:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

\ said:


> r


 yep only just joined that site spend most my time here cos they are a great bunch :wink:

and i spend most of my time there lol an least i recognize 1 guy from another place,


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

we will convert u m8 till u spend more time here lol :lol:


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi I'm :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome 8)


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hi


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi every one im new to the site, its ace. Im 28 just moved from scotland to cumbria.I have been bodybuilding since i was 14 properly but realy started when i was 13 but i overtrained. I have never been in a competition as i only started and have been doing it so that i would get MASIVE and RIPED. My goal is complete of looking like Arnold, in the begining i just whanted to look BETTER than him but now im aiming for the olympia! but i have not got a pro card. I am totaly nateral but will do anything to take the pros on at the olympia! People say i would wipe the floor with any one if i enterd a comp. So im in the next mr cumbria just to get me started off the... Look out for me!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

hi samj123..

can we see some pics?

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Sure. Whant to no waht you all think al put some on tomoro as i am not able to at the mo...


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

sounds good, look forward to it


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome 8)

&

congratulations on the sly highjacking! lol :lol:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

samj123 said:


> Hi every one im new to the site, its ace. Im 28 just moved from scotland to cumbria.I have been bodybuilding since i was 14 properly but realy started when i was 13 but i overtrained. I have never been in a competition as i only started and have been doing it so that i would get MASIVE and RIPED. My goal is complete of looking like Arnold, in the begining i just whanted to look BETTER than him but now im aiming for the olympia! but i have not got a pro card. I am totaly nateral but will do anything to take the pros on at the olympia! People say i would wipe the floor with any one if i enterd a comp. So im in the next mr cumbria just to get me started off the... Look out for me!


u cud of jus made a new thread lol

neways thanx for the welcoming guys,

and hello to u also samj123


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

lol soz bout that tahir!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

welcome.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

samj123 said:


> lol soz bout that tahir!


nah its alright mate


----------

